
Smart meter flaws give hackers power - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/03/27/BUP71CLRC8.DTL
======
GR8K
Do these meters use WiFi?

~~~
mburns
According to the article, yes.

